# N10 France



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Hi All

Gonna use the N10 instead of the very expensive A 10, never used this stretch.
Anyone use this road?

Stan


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

RN10 , its ok but plauged with trucks you wont get nr a layby of a night.If you want to come off it for an Aire make for Cap Breton 7€ un nuit with elec.behind Atlantic beach,


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i will be using the N10 again this year it runs parallel to A10 most of the time but you to drive through the towns and villages 
also see here  also go to the foot of the page for the A roads 
chapter


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

dethleff said:


> Hi All
> 
> Gonna use the N10 instead of the very expensive A 10, never used this stretch.
> Anyone use this road?
> ...


I almost never use the A roads as you miss so much of France and they are expensive. I much prefer the N routes and the N10 is fine no problems at all, my MH plus trailer is a total of 34'.

Wobby


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*N10 france*

used it last week no problems so if you are going to use it use it on a sunday


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

*Re: N10 france*



dragabed said:


> used it last week no problems so if you are going to use it use it on a sunday


Yes, it is good on a Sunday because most French truckers have to take the day off. However, this means that all the aires on the road are choc-a-bloc with trucks, so it is difficult to find somewhere to stop for a break.


----------

